# cyclogest - not given enough till test date!



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

getting pretty worried as my ET was thursday 18th may & was told to test 2 weeks later which will be thursday 1st june but i will run out of pessaries tuesday night - should i be worried about this?

on first cycle i had enough till day 14 then becuase BFP used them for 12 further weeks. (DS)

last cycle i had enough till day 14 then BFP but told no longer needed for 12 weeks & i had a mc

this time i dont even have enough to see me to test day but i always feel like im bothering the hospital if i phone have they just made a mistake & left a few out or do  you think they no longer need as many?

i will test on the wed anyway

thanks mo x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You need more, hassle them as you must continue till day they have said for test.

Ruth


----------

